# My custom 8x8xx12 Nano Set up for A. avic



## PrettyHate (Jul 18, 2012)

A while ago a posted a thread about the possibility of getting a 8x8x12 Nano tank for my A. avic (after having purchased a 12x12x18 tank and realizing it was HUGE!). I finally was able to sell off the larger tank, and purchased this one instead. I then made a custom background with some bark that I found in the park (which I baked before using it). I think it looks great, and had lots of fun making it! I took some pictures as I went along to help anyone out who wants to make something similar. Enjoy 

First I broke the large piece of bark and lay it out inside the tank to decide how I wanted the background to look. 



I then sawed the piece of bark that went over the lip of the tank so that it would sit flush against the top edge. (I also did this with a piece of bark so that it would sit flush against the side of the tank, but about a cm away from the rest of the background, to add some depth- see the final pictures, the outcrop of bark is on the left hand side).



I then took everything out and lay it out the same way I had it in the tank so that I wouldnt forget how everything was placed.



Gobbed a bunch of 100% grade 1 silicon on the back of the tank and went to work laying everything inside.



Once everything was inside, I covered the entire thing in dried eco earth and packed it down well. I then let the entire thing dry for almost a week (the silicon was really think in some places, and I even had to go over some places a couple of times to fill in gaps. I then covered the newly siliconed areas in more eco earth and let it dry)



Completed pictures in next post

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PrettyHate (Jul 18, 2012)

*Completed tank*

Completed background.



View from the top so you can see how "3D" it is.



All set up and ready to go! (aside from having to add a waterdish and Miss Boots herself  )

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## tarantulagirl10 (Jul 18, 2012)

Wow, great job!! I have a small A metallica female in the same enclosure. I used some bamboo that I baked then roughed up with sand paper along the back and a cork slab in the middle. I love these little tanks. We did the same thing with the 12x12x18 that you did. We got it and my daughter used it for her A met male until he passed but it was HUGE for him. Now have a P subfusca in there. You did a great job!


----------



## Low (Jul 18, 2012)

Very nice....looks great.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I897 using Tapatalk


----------



## jt39565 (Jul 18, 2012)

Great idea, I'm gonna do the same in my aquaria for my Pokies.


----------



## Sigaw (Jul 19, 2012)

Wow, it looks amazing! I wish I had the creativity to make enclosures like this one.


----------



## iaminside (Jul 19, 2012)

nice work!


----------



## PrettyHate (Jul 19, 2012)

Thanks everyone  Now I really really want to get an A. versi so that I can make a similar enclosure for it...I am also looking forward to redoing my G. rosea's tank when I get back to Ottawa...and making another for my B. smithi sling when "she" gets bigger....and....and....


----------



## Roblicious (Jul 20, 2012)

looks good i did the same to a 5 gallon I did the back wall and the sides with a flip down lid for my Avic versi.


----------



## Mr S (Jul 20, 2012)

Looks brilliant. Post the other tanks when you do them too


----------



## grayzone (Aug 17, 2012)

any update? Lets see the tank with Miss Boots inside


----------



## SamuraiSid (Aug 18, 2012)

I hope nobody flames me for this, but step aside Robc:biggrin:

I've been sitting on a 12x12x18 for my P. irminia female, and after a couple botched attempts with mortar I think Ill give this a go. She needs a new home badly.

This is probably the best "simple" enclosure I've seen, and please dont be offedned by the simple part. Also for letting me know about the 8x8x12 exo's. I had no idea they came in that size. Im gonna have to do some pricing.


----------



## Superflysnuka (Aug 18, 2012)

Thats awsome, i think im going to do that for me P. regalis when hes of age! quick question though, what if the eco earth begins to build fungus and mold? is it easy to take all that stuff off?


----------



## PrettyHate (Aug 18, 2012)

Here are some pictures I just took of Boots hanging out in her new home  I thought for sure that she would make a tube web in the back of the tank, but instead she always hangs out in front on the piece of cork.







Up close and personal!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## grayzone (Aug 18, 2012)

setup looks real nice.. Miss Boots is a very pretty girl too


----------



## RyTheTGuy (Aug 18, 2012)

I like the whole set up, very nice job.


----------



## PrettyHate (Aug 18, 2012)

Thanks guys  I think she is a cutie-pa-tootie.


----------

